# Bussit > Paikallisliikenne muualla Suomessa >  Liityntäliikenne Mäntsälässä

## killerpop

> *Liikennöitsijää vaihdettiin Mäntsälässä*
> 
> Kaksivuotinen palveluliikennekokeilu alkaa Mäntsälässä syyskuussa. Liikennöitsijän valinnasta syntyi kuitenkin tarjouspyynnössä olleiden ristiriitaisuuksien takia sählinkiä. Kunnanhallitus valitsi ylimääräisessä kokouksessa keskiviikkona liikennöitsijäksi Etelä-Suomen linjaliikenteen. Aiempi päätös Sukulan Linjan, Mannerkiven Liikenteen ja Liikenne-Seppälän muodostaman yhteenliittymän valitsemiseksi peruttiin.
> Tarjouspyynnössä oli viikoittaiseksi ajotuntimääräksi ilmoitettu 55 tuntia, mutta tarjouspyynnön liitteessä ajotuntimäärä oli 77,5. Liikennöitsijäksi valitun Sukulan, Mannerkiven ja Seppälän yhteenliittymän tarjous 2 444 euroa viikossa edellytti 55:ttä ajotuntia, kun taas Etelä-Suomen Linjaliikenteen tarjous 2 598 euroa kuukaudessa tarkoitti 77,5 ajotuntia. Näin ollen Etelä-Suomen linjaliikenteen ajotunnin hinta jäi kilpailijaa halvemmaksi.
> Suunnitelman mukaan keskustan reittejä oikoradan asemalle ajetaan kahdella autolla aamulla, päivällä ja illansuussa. Toinen autoista lähtee välillä haja-asutusalueille, jossa kutakin reittiä ajetaan kerran viikossa.


Tällaista tietoa tarjoili siis ESS

Enempi asiasta irronnee Mäntsälän teknisen lautakunnan esityslistasta

----------


## Alur

Kahden vuoden kokeiluaika lähestyy loppuaan ja näillä näkymin liikenteen ostamista ei enää jatketa. Matkustajamäärät ovat pysyneet vähäisinä, vaikka liikennettä on kokeiltu ainakin kahdella erilaisella reitityksellä. Liikennettä ajettiin kahdella autolla.

Tarjontaa on siis tällä hetkellä kahta eri reittiä aamulla jokaiselle Helsinkiin menevälle junavuorolle ja iltapäivällä toiseen suuntaan jokaiselta Helsingistä tulleelta junavuorolta. Lippujen hinnoittelustakaan matkustajien puute on tuskin voinut johtua, sillä vaihtoehtoina ovat olleet 30 päivän kausilippu ja 44 matkan/60 päivän sarjalippu, jotka molemmat maksoivat 30 .

Samalla tavalla kävi Myrskylästä ja Pukkilasta Mäntsälän asemalle ajaneelle liityntävuorolle, jonka ajaminen loppuu 30.5.2008, kun linjaliikennelupa loppuu, eikä sille ole haettu jatkoa. Läänin tai kunnan ostoliikenteeksikään vuoro ei tule.

Tuntuu kummalliselta, kun Mäntsälän aseman liityntäpysäköintipaikka on kuitenkin täynnä. Luulisi, että on mukavampi mennä pikkubussilla lähipysäkiltä asemalle kuin käynnistää oma auto muutaman kilometrin matkaa varten ja hermoilla epävarmuudessa, riittääkö autolle pysäköintipaikkaa. Rahakin on vahvasti liityntäliikenteen puolella, kun pelkästään auton vuotuisina käyttömaksuina ja vakuutuksina joutuu maksamaan enemmän kausikortti maksaisi. Sen lisäksi vielä tulevat monet muut autoilun kulut.

Ajallisestikaan liityntäliikenne ei ole kuin muutaman minuutin hitaampi. Talviaikaan, jos täytyy rapsutella autosta laseja puhtaaksi voivat vaakakupit kääntyä jopa liityntäbussin eduksi.

----------


## kemkim

> Kahden vuoden kokeiluaika lähestyy loppuaan ja näillä näkymin liikenteen ostamista ei enää jatketa. Matkustajamäärät ovat pysyneet vähäisinä, vaikka liikennettä on kokeiltu ainakin kahdella erilaisella reitityksellä. Liikennettä ajettiin kahdella autolla.


Jos illalla päättä viipyä Helsingissä pidempään, on kätevää jättää auto asemalle, niin voi tarvittaessa olla myöhäänkin perillä. Liityntäbussin vuoroja pitäisi olla jokaiselle junalle ja jokaiselta junalta, jotta se olisi houkuttelevaa. Junalipun hinnan olisi sisällettävä tämä liityntäbussi. Jokaiselle Mäntsälässä asuvalle työmatkalipun ostajalle olisi annettava liityntäbussin aikataulu reittikarttoineen. Bussipysäkeillä olisi oltava aikataulut. Jos näin on tehty ja siitä huolimatta ei matkustajia löydy, niin se on vähän merkillistä.

----------


## Alur

> Jos illalla päättä viipyä Helsingissä pidempään, on kätevää jättää auto asemalle, niin voi tarvittaessa olla myöhäänkin perillä.


Satunnaisesti on tietysti tällaisiakin tilanteita, mutta tuskin Helsingissä viipyminen on päivittäistä.




> Liityntäbussin vuoroja pitäisi olla jokaiselle junalle ja jokaiselta junalta, jotta se olisi houkuttelevaa.


Liikennettä ei ollut aamusta iltaan jokaiselta vuorolta. Aikataulun mukaan aamulla oli yhteys neljälle junalle ja iltapäivällä kolmelta junalta. Puutteena näyttää olleen, että liikenne on loppunut iltapäivällä liian aikaisin. Viimeiset vuorot olivat 17:20 saapuneelta junalta.




> Junalipun hinnan olisi sisällettävä tämä liityntäbussi.


VR:n kuukausilippuun oli mahdollista ostaa lisäpalikkana liityntäbussin lippu 30 :lla. Mäntsälän kunnasta voisi olla saatavilla tiedotkin, kuin paljon tällaisia lippuja on myyty. Lipun hinta on kuitenkin asetettu kohtuullisen alas ja se on kilpailukykyinen pelkille polttoainekustannuksillekin. Puhumattakaan auton omistamisen kustannuksista.




> Jokaiselle Mäntsälässä asuvalle työmatkalipun ostajalle olisi annettava liityntäbussin aikataulu reittikarttoineen. Bussipysäkeillä olisi oltava aikataulut.


Asiasta mitään tietämättä, epäilen, että tiedottaminen on jäänyt puolitiehen.

Muita syitä löytyy ainakin Mäntsälän yhdyskuntarakenteesta. Liityntäliikenne ei voinut palvella millään tavalla haja-asutusaluetta, jolla asuu huomattava osa mäntsäläläisistä.  Olennaisena syynä on myös lääninhallituksen kahden vuoden käynnistämisavustuksen päättyminen. Ensi syksystä eteenpäin kustannukset tulisivat kokonaisuudessaan Mäntsälän maksettaviksi.

Sinänsä liikenteen kustannuksen n (32000 e/v) ei pitäisi olla kunnalle suuri, kun samoilla autoilla ajettiin viittä keskipäivän aikaan liikennöinyttä haja-asutusalueita palvelutta palvelulinjaa. Helposti käy niin, että sosiaalihuolto- ja vammaispalvelulainmukaiset taksimatkat lisääntyvät parissa vuodessa tuota kustannusta enemmän, kun hakemusten määrä lisääntyy vaihtoehdon poistuttua.

----------


## kaakkuri

> Sinänsä liikenteen kustannuksen n (32000 e/v) ei pitäisi olla kunnalle suuri, kun samoilla autoilla ajettiin viittä keskipäivän aikaan liikennöinyttä haja-asutusalueita palvelutta palvelulinjaa. Helposti käy niin, että sosiaalihuolto- ja vammaispalvelulainmukaiset taksimatkat lisääntyvät parissa vuodessa tuota kustannusta enemmän, kun hakemusten määrä lisääntyy vaihtoehdon poistuttua.


No ei toki suuren suuri, mutta parin torpan koko kunnalla maksettava verokertymä menee kokonaisuudessaan tuohon toimintaan. Voinee tarkastella moniko torppa siitä kunnan palvelusta sitten nauttii, vajaa kolme tonnia kuussahan sille hintaa tulee että ajellaan bussilla junalle. Ja vielä pitäisi kai maksaa bussilippu.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

http://jlf.fi/galleria/showphoto.php...all&photo=1720

Linkin kuvassa näkyy Mäntsälän rautatieaseman linja-autopysäkillä viime kesänä ollut liityntäliikenteen aikataulu.

----------


## Alur

> No ei toki suuren suuri, mutta parin torpan koko kunnalla maksettava verokertymä menee kokonaisuudessaan tuohon toimintaan. Voinee tarkastella moniko torppa siitä kunnan palvelusta sitten nauttii, vajaa kolme tonnia kuussahan sille hintaa tulee että ajellaan bussilla junalle. Ja vielä pitäisi kai maksaa bussilippu.


Kustannuksia ei kannata tarkastella pelkästään liityntäyhteytenä junalle, koska samaan pakettiin kuuluu myös muuta liikennettä.

Keskipäivän liikenteen osalta vuosittainen 32 000  kannattaa suhteuttaa siihen pottiin, jonka Mäntsälän kunnan sosiaalitoimi maksaa vuosittain erilaisista taksilla ajetuista matkoista. Etelä-Suomen lääninhallituksen selvitys kertoo vuodesta 2005. Sosiaalitoimen kuljetukset kustansivat yhteensä 307 000 . (18 /asukas) Näistä sosiaalihuolto- ja vammaispalvelulain mukaisia kuljetuksia oli 287 000  ja näihin kuljetuksiin oikeutettuja oli yhteensä 190. Kustannus käyttäjää kohden oli siis 1510 /vuosi.

Jos palvelulinjavaihtoehto häviää, takseilla tehdyt matkat lisääntyvät ja tuo potti nousee. Säästöä ei siis tule kokonaista 32 000 , kun päätetään lopettaa palveluliikenteen ostaminen. Kustannus ainoastaan siirtyy teknisten toimen budjetista sosiaalitoimen budjettiin.

----------


## kaakkuri

Varmaankin noin kuten väkevästi todistat. Sosiaalitoimen liikenteen hintalappu on kieltämättä melko kova, ehkä noista löytyisi jokin yhteensoviteltava malli tosiaan.

Ei muuta kuin Mäntsälän valtuutetulle kirjelmöimään jos ei kuntalaisaloitetta väsäämään.

----------


## Prompter

Mäntsälän linja-autoaseman ja rautatieaseman välillä on tänään 11.3. aloitettu liityntäliikenne uudestaan.

_Kunnan tiedote asiasta_

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Mäntsälän linja-autoaseman ja rautatieaseman välillä on tänään 11.3. aloitettu liityntäliikenne uudestaan.


Hyvä parannus ja vain euron hintainen lippu. Tai no, tulee siitä kuitenkin keskimäärin 484 euroa vuodessa, jota moni ei välttämättä tule ajatelleeksi, jos tuotteen hinta on "vain euron". Mutta hyvä parannus palveluun joka tapauksessa.

----------


## aki

> Hyvä parannus ja vain euron hintainen lippu. Tai no, tulee siitä kuitenkin keskimäärin 484 euroa vuodessa, jota moni ei välttämättä tule ajatelleeksi, jos tuotteen hinta on "vain euron". Mutta hyvä parannus palveluun joka tapauksessa.


Niin, ei tuo euron lippu kyllä mitenkään halpa ole jos sitä vertaa Mäntsälän liityntälippuun jonka hinta on 30/44 matkaa, liityntälipulla kuitenkin voi matkustaa koko Mäntsälän alueella kun tuolla euron lipulla pääsee vain lyhyen juna -ja bussiaseman välin. Liityntälipun ongelma kylläkin on surkea vuorotarjonta Mäntsälän alueella. Mäntsälän yhdyskuntarakenne on yksinkertaisesti liian hajanainen jotta kattavasti palvelevaa joukkoliikennettä pystyisi kustannustehokkaasti järjestämään. Sama ongelma koskee monia muitakin kehyskuntia jotka ovat oikeasti pelkkää peltoa ja metsää. Kuitenkin tällaisia kuntia halutaan liittää osaksi "metropolialuetta"

----------


## Prompter

Liityntäliikenteen järjestämisessä Mäntsälään on pari ongelmaa, joista on vaikea päästä yli.

Ensimmäinen on akin jo mainitsema hajanainen kuntarakenne. Asukkaita on keskustassa toki monia tuhansia pienellä säteellä, mutta keskustan ulkopuolinen alue onkin sitten suurin piirtein pelkkää peltoa ja metsää. Suurimmat kylät ovat noin 1 500 asukkaan Numminen ja hieman yli 3 000 asukkaan Ohkola. Molemmat sijaitsevat kymmenisen kilometriä keskustasta etelään, ja uskon, että kovin moni asukkaista käy Helsingin suunnalla tai Lahdessa töissä. 

Toinen on junien epätasainen vuoroväli. Mäntsälän asemalle saapuu junat minuuteilla 20 Lahteen ja 39 Helsinkiin (pl. tunnit 6-8). Tämä aiheuttaa paikallisliikennettä suunnitellessa joko epätasaiset vuorovälit jos halutaan tarjota yhteyksiä joka junalle, tai 20 minuutin vuorovälin - joka on Mäntsälän kokoiseen kuntaan hieman ylilyöntiä. Helpointa olisi, jos junat saapuisivat asemalle suunnilleen samalla minuutilla, max. 5 minuutin sisällä. Liikenteen voisi silloin järjestää kustannustehokkaimmin.

Juuri aloitetussa liikenteessäkin on siinäkin iso virhe: linja ei pääty asuinalueelle ja kiertää kerrostaloalueen sijaan pientaloalueen läpi. Linja-autoasemalta muutaman minuutin ajomatkan päässä olisi Hemminpellon ja Mustamäen kerrostaloalueet, joihin päätepysäkki olisi varmasti voitu laittaa. Matkustajamäärä todennäköisesti moninkertaistuisi nykyisestä ja aikataulutkin voitaisiin pitää suurilta osin - ellei kokonaan - samoina.

Jos Mäntsälässä halutaan enemmän käyttäjiä junalle liityntäliikenteen kautta, täytyy se ensin hoitaa kunnolla.

_Oma paikallisliikenteen linjasuunnitelmani_

----------

